# GS ELK Hunt Pics.



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Where are all the photos' of the successful hunters? Even a camp site pic. would be great. All I have so far to report is dusty roads, warm weather and a filthy SideXSide 

If we do get some rain or moisture, I know the roads will be a sloppy slick mess with 8" of dust laying on them now.

I did mange to take a Ruffy with the .357 using bird shot loads.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

this year GS elk hunts were for patient people with a stable internet connection.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is about what I’ve got to share from the elk hunt so far. I was able to glass up one cow and a calf just before dark the other night, bedded down and holed up in some crap. That’s about it. 

Way too hot. And yes, lots of dust! Even away from the roads.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is about all I've seen thus far








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I did mange to find a few Elk, but hunting a spike unit I seem to find the bigger bulls. When I have seen them its been right at last light and they are just coming from the thick stuff. 


I've walked into the area I saw them emerge from that evening, but nothing. Frustrating when your not on them at a decent shooting range and before dark.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I was able to take my late brother's son out this last weekend. He was able to connect with his first elk. Even better, close to the road. Seen some big bulls and no spikes yet. I have been able to spend some time with all my boys. Good times, memories definitely made. Beautiful country we live in.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Could have waited for a bigger one, as it was a good weekend. But I couldn't pass up nearly broadside at 100 yards.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

rtockstein said:


> Could have waited for a bigger one, as it was a good weekend. But I couldn't pass up nearly broadside at 100 yards.


Hey a dead elk is a great elk. Congrats!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

middlefork said:


> rtockstein said:
> 
> 
> > Could have waited for a bigger one, as it was a good weekend. But I couldn't pass up nearly broadside at 100 yards.
> ...


Thanks! I hope I didn't sound like I was complaining... I'm totally ecstatic with that elk! I just meant to say that weekend was probably one of the most magical weekends of hunting I've had!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Taxi,
You might want to ‘amend’ the load you used to kill that Ruffy with, just lookin’ out for ya.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

shaner said:


> Hey Taxi,
> You might want to 'amend' the load you used to kill that Ruffy with, just lookin' out for ya.


Last year I had plenty of opportunities to take pine hens. A wildlife Officer checked me and I had one I hit with a rock. (LUCKY FOR SURE) He told me he could ticket me for the "non approved' way I killed it. I said WHAAAAAAAT???? He said I could use a pistol as long as I had bird shot loads. So, I spent the $15 for 10 rounds :shock: and carry that with me with one in the cylinder and five of my hollow point reloads.


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's mine and my friends sons.  I killed saturday evening and he killed thursday evening. They sat in the same spot and killed theirs 82 yards from mine. The raghorn picked up some ladys who were abandoned when I killed mine


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Great bull! Wow. North or South Slope?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My nephew sent me this picture early this morning. No words, no story, nothing. 
Waiting to hear from them again...


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

South slope


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The picture loaded this time......


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

2full said:


> It shows as being loaded this time......


Nice picture!!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I love the scenery probably more than the pictures. Multi generational hunting is so cool to see. Thanks all for the great pictures.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

rtockstein said:


> Could have waited for a bigger one, as it was a good weekend. But I couldn't pass up nearly broadside at 100 yards.


Is that handsome rifle a Tikka t3x stainless/laminate? Tell me it's a 7mm rem mag and you and I are twinners!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> rtockstein said:
> 
> 
> > Could have waited for a bigger one, as it was a good weekend. But I couldn't pass up nearly broadside at 100 yards.
> ...


Haha almost! It is a stainless t3x but is a Boyd's laminate and a .30-06. I love it!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

rtockstein said:


> Haha almost! It is a stainless t3x but is a Boyd's laminate and a .30-06. I love it!!


Can't go wrong with the 06!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Got my butt handed to me on the general elk hunt this year. Several ponds and springs which have been reliable in the past were bone dry. I finally found a source of water, and watched it for a few days, but it seems the elk just weren't around. Not much sign, no action. I have to assume they left the area in search of greener pastures. Oh well, still fun to get out of town for a few days.

This picture was my main view during the course of the hunt. Call me crazy, but I love hunting the sage/cedar country. This year wasn't the year for it, though...


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Finally found a spike Saturday morning. Saw a bunch of elk throughout the week, but was having a hard time finding the unicorns. This guy stepped out of some aspens 60 yards away with a bunch of cows and I was able to christen the new 300 rum.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is my picture from the second weekend of the hunt








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good to see some success. I can't believe no one has posted a picture of Sunday's mud fest.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Saw some cows and bulls but no spikes. The elk were not rutting or bugling at all where I was. I certainly enjoyed spending the weekend with nothing to worry about other than finding a spike. Super hot and dry on the Indian Peaks this year.


----------

